# router fence jig for T&G



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

After getting some practical experience and advice on the use of the router table, and having completed a number of tasks in simple joinery, it's time to bump things up a notch. The project is calling for removing the tongue from 3/4" maple flooring. The tongue measures 1/4" from the edge of the stock. The dilemma that came up was after removing the tongue(a strait bit was used), the fence needed a modification to ensure the stock will continue in a strait line after passing the bit. The best solution i could come up with given my time and materials on hand was to clamp a piece of 1/4" stock (plywood is shown in photo). Seems to have solved the problem. I'll update as further developments take place. BTW, in case your tempted to ask, why not use a table saw, it's because i don't own one. Yet!:icon_smile:


----------

